

Revere Security Appoints Whitfield Diffie as Chief Cryptographer - adg001
http://www.reveresecurity.com/public-key-encryption.html

======
ableal
New to me, but looks credible. Any comments on the claims of lower
power/higher speed ?

<http://www.reveresecurity.com/technology.html>: "neither a block nor a stream
cipher, but a rotor machine based on an important, novel rotor-stepping rule."

And that page ends with a link to this 34 slide presentation:
<http://www.reveresecurity.com/pdfs/RevereIntroduction.pdf>

